# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Nordost Thailand > Veranstaltungen >  Phi Ta Khon Festival vom22-24 Juni 2012(Loei)

## schiene

The Phi Ta Khon festival is unique to the Dan Sai district in Loei Province and reflects the local Isan belief in ghosts and spirits. Held once a year, it is part of a grand merit-making festival known as the "Boon Luang" festival.

The origins of the Phi Ta Khon Festival can be found in the tale of Lord Buddha's last great incarnation before attaining Enlightenment. In Buddhist accounts, it is said that when Prince Vessandara, the Buddha's penultimate incarnation, returned to his city, it was such a joyous occasion that the village spirits came forth to join the welcoming parade. This very colourful and vibrant Phi Ta Khon procession is the central focus of the celebrations.

In a lively re-enactment of the tale, the young men of the community dress up as "spirits" wearing long trailing costumes made from colourful strips of cloth sewn together.

*Contact information:*
Tourism Authority of Thailand, Loei Office
Tel: +66 (0) 4281 2812
Fax: +66 (0) 4281 1480
E-mail: tatloei@tat.or.th This e-mail address is being protected from spambots. You need JavaScript enabled to view it

----------

